

NASA's 1975 Graphics Standards Manual - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2015/09/03/nasa_s_1975_graphics_standards_manual_is_reissued_via_kickstarter_by_jesse.html

======
setpatchaddress
Jason Scott has some interesting things to say in the comments section for
this Kickstarter.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thestandardsmanual/reis...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/thestandardsmanual/reissue-
of-the-1975-nasa-graphics-standards-manual/comments)

~~~
omnibrain
When I stumbled upon this project earlier today I was already looking for my
credit card when I opened the kickstarter page. But then I was disappointed,
that the project wasn't to come in the original format but in a simple print
of the scanned pages, even with the binder holes showing. Jason Scott's
client's project would have been way cooler. (Sorry, I'm a sucker for such
stuff)

------
count_zero
Online browsable manual:
[https://archive.org/details/NASAgraphics](https://archive.org/details/NASAgraphics)

Direct PDF download:
[https://ia801501.us.archive.org/16/items/NASAgraphics/tmp_26...](https://ia801501.us.archive.org/16/items/NASAgraphics/tmp_2694-3281221279545219.pdf)

------
Animats
$549,480 on Kickstarter? For taking a PDF from the Internet Archive and
running it through a print shop?

Someone else should just upload the thing to a print on demand service.

~~~
Amorymeltzer
In this very thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10172990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10172990)

------
noir_lord
I'm almost tempted, as a kid growing up in England in the 80's and a complete
science and technology nerd a large part of why I'm into computers is because
I realised I was never going to be an astronaut but technology was just so
fascinating.

I had that logo on everything, a family member who visited the states even
brought me back some astronaut food with it on :).

NASA was worth every penny they spent just in PR for America.

------
crucini
Meh. I'd like to see the complete engineering documents for some of the older
missions.

That means hundreds or thousands of sheets of drawings, and thousands of pages
of specifications.

In case you haven't worked on a large engineering project, every part gets a
detail drawing; if it's off the shelf, it usually gets a source control
drawing; every assembly gets an assembly drawing.

There might also be wiring diagrams, harness drawings, airline diagrams, and
system block diagrams.

It can't all be classified, can it?

------
sandworm101
Wait a second. Nasa is the US government. This manual is therefore not
protected by copyright, at least not within the US. And they are charging 79$?
They can do so, but 79 seems a little high given that once anyone gets their
hands on it they can in turn sell their own copies again. How much for the
pdf?

~~~
dogma1138
"A work of the United States government, as defined by the United States
copyright law, is "a work prepared by an officer or employee" of the federal
government "as part of that person's official duties."[1] In general, under
section 105 of the Copyright Act,[2] such works are not entitled to domestic
copyright protection under U.S. law.

This act only applies to U.S. domestic copyright as that is the extent of U.S.
federal law. The U.S. government asserts that it can still hold the copyright
to those works in other countries.

Publication of an otherwise protected work by the U.S. government does not put
that work in the public domain. For example, government publications may
include works copyrighted by a contractor or grantee; copyrighted material
assigned to the U.S. Government; or copyrighted information from other
sources."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_status_of_work_by_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_status_of_work_by_the_U.S._government)

Things might be a bit different for this since this falls under the 1976
revision of the law
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_status_of_work_by_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_status_of_work_by_the_U.S._government#The_Copyright_Act_of_1976)
but I'm pretty sure these guys sorted it out.

Anyhow 79$ is a bit steep considering you need to cough up about 30$ more for
shipping to EU even more to Asia...

Would've paid 2-3 times that price to get a replica of the original tho the
reprint doesn't look that impressive to me...

